# Hi, I'm currently looking to purchase and move into a small farm near Castelo Branco.



## janeenuk2002 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thinking of moving to Portugal


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Go there and places near there and spend as much time in as many seasons as possible then decide if you want to live there. Cheap places are cheap places for a reason.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Do you have already a farm in mind?


----------

